# Rear sponson advice !!!!



## Ca1297 (Oct 3, 2013)

So I bought some rear sponsons for my new rig it's a 16x52 aluminum flat bottom with a 75 hp short shaft jet foot also has a side console now but will be converted to a center console soon, anyway about the pods I bought when I test fitted them on the transom all the lines line up, side and bottom, but the pod itself is not level it is angled up and I was just wondering if this is normal. Anyone that's has some insight on this please let me know.

Thanks and tight lines


----------



## Nlawson0017 (Oct 3, 2013)

friends of mine take a straight piece of metal and hold it tight on the bottom of the boat and want a 1/2 inch gap between the straight piece and the rear of the tunes.

i believe they do 1/4 inch up for every 7 inches off the transom.

im sure u will get different preferred measurements from different people.
but i would say u want them slightly angled up. 



-Nate


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 4, 2013)

Ditto, that's about how mine ended up. I think I'm around 1" up after a 16" span. That's where the hull would pick the front end out without porpoising. Flat off the rear and the nose dug in keeping the speed down. I can trim my nozzle to get the nose down for the bad spots so this was a good compromise.


----------

